# I want new speakers



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

John_V said:


> Hey guys i would really like to replace the door speakers on the car i have a budget of 400-800 dollars also if i buy new door speakers can i get the dealer to install them for me because i really dont wanna fool around with the car its only 3 months old.


Door speakers alone aren't going to do much. You'll most likely want to install an amplifier as well. Do you currently have the Pioneer system, or is it the base audio system?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get a local teenager who plays an instrument (other than drums or guitar) to adjust your settings. The base stereo is actually pretty good once it's balanced and "toned" correctly.


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

I have the base audio system


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

John_V said:


> I have the base audio system


That will be easier to upgrade, but you'll still be looking at a significant system upgrade. There is little purpose to replacing just the speakers in the front doors, as you aren't likely to find anything more efficient than what's currently there. You'll need to get at minimum an component speaker set, a 2-channel amplifier, power wire, an AA-GM44 PAC Harness (line out converter that plugs directly into the back of your stock radio), and an RCA cable to run to the amplifier. I'm not sure how much they would charge for the install, but you can definitely do that for $400-$800. 

If you'd like, I can recommend you some specific parts.


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

Sure that'd be great give me a list and ill buy it also you said the dealer ship would install it? Also it's a 2013 2LT if that matters any


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

John_V said:


> Sure that'd be great give me a list and ill buy it also you said the dealer ship would install it? Also it's a 2013 2LT if that matters any


The dealership might install it. I'm not sure if they'd be willing to, and not sure if they'd do it with aftermarket parts that you don't buy from them. 

Where are you located?


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The dealership might install it. I'm not sure if they'd be willing to, and not sure if they'd do it with aftermarket parts that you don't buy from them.
> 
> Where are you located?


Allentown PA


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

John_V said:


> Allentown PA


You are VERY close to Terry (tecollins1). He has installed a system in his own Cruze and would probably be more than willing to install one in yours as well for less than what a dealer would charge. He's a solid, stand-up guy and a friend of mine. Definitely someone I would trust to do that kind of work on my car. He should chime in here soon. The parts I'd recommend are the same ones he has in his car, so you could even demo those speakers before buying them.


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You are VERY close to Terry (tecollins1). He has installed a system in his own Cruze and would probably be more than willing to install one in yours as well for less than what a dealer would charge. He's a solid, stand-up guy and a friend of mine. Definitely someone I would trust to do that kind of work on my car. He should chime in here soon. The parts I'd recommend are the same ones he has in his car, so you could even demo those speakers before buying them.


okay sounds good what do i need to upgrade the system?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey John 
I would defiantly be willing to give you a helping hand if you would like to save some money (you could put that saved money into getting cld tiles for your doors).
I have taken apart my doors, dash, headliner, and trunk liner more times than I can remember. 
You can take a look at my profile and in my albums you will see what I'm talking about 

You can send me a pm if you like.
Btw i live in South Park, Pa 
Should be 10 miles south of you if I mapped the right Allen town lol


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

John_V said:


> okay sounds good what do i need to upgrade the system?


Component speakers:
Amazon.com: Ctx65cs - Image Dynamics 6.5" Component Speaker System: Car Electronics

2-channel amplifier:
Boston Acoustics GT-2125 (gt2125) GT Reference 2-Channel Amplifier

AA-GM44 PAC Harness:
PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles : Amazon.com : Electronics

Amplifier installation kit:
4 Gauge Amplifier Installation Kit

I would very highly recommend some sound deadening; at minimum some CLD tiles on the plastic door skins and metal door panel. 
Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information

You'll need to send an email to Don. His email address is don at sounddeadenershowdown.com. Let me know if he doesn't get back to you within a week and I'll get in contact with him. He has some months where he can be very busy. If you want a great sounding system, I would recommend fully treated doors with MLV, CCF, and CLD tiles. He'll be able to tell you exactly what you'll need.


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Component speakers:
> Amazon.com: Ctx65cs - Image Dynamics 6.5" Component Speaker System: Car Electronics
> 
> 2-channel amplifier:
> ...


I noticed their were only 2 speakers pictured i really wanna replace all 4 speakers and someone told theirs slots in the back for the 2lt to have more speakers.


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Hey John
> I would defiantly be willing to give you a helping hand if you would like to save some money (you could put that saved money into getting cld tiles for your doors).
> I have taken apart my doors, dash, headliner, and trunk liner more times than I can remember.
> You can take a look at my profile and in my albums you will see what I'm talking about
> ...


Will do ill send you one rite now


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Those are for the pioneer 6x9s 
My self and X would highly recommend getting a dedicated box and subwoofer instead of those 6x9s


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

John_V said:


> I noticed their were only 2 speakers pictured i really wanna replace all 4 speakers and someone told theirs slots in the back for the 2lt to have more speakers.


That can be done. I would have to find you a different amplifier. 

Here's the speakers you would use for the rear:
Amazon.com: CTX65 - Image Dynamics 6.5" 2-Way Coaxial Car Speakers: Car Electronics

Here are a couple of choices for amplifiers that would work well:
Rockford Fosgate R300-4 (R3004) 400W 4-Chan Class A/B Prime Amp
MB Quart ONX4.80 ONYX 4-Channel Car Amplifier/Amp

You'll need speaker adapters for the speakers. You can either use scosche plastic speaker adapters ($15 per pair), or I can make you some MDF custom routed adapters, which many people here use. I charge $65 shipped for the pair, or $120 shipped for two pairs, which includes all mounting hardware and gasket tape.


----------



## John_V (Aug 22, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That can be done. I would have to find you a different amplifier.
> 
> Here's the speakers you would use for the rear:
> Amazon.com: CTX65 - Image Dynamics 6.5" 2-Way Coaxial Car Speakers: Car Electronics
> ...


Someone just pm'd me telling me my chevy dealer would order and install the pioneer system for me but i heard its really bad there is no volume and the sound quality is bad.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

John_V said:


> Someone just pm'd me telling me my chevy dealer would order and install the pioneer system for me but i heard its really bad there is no volume and the sound quality is bad.


I'm sure they could do that. but for the cost of that system you could have one that could blow it out of the water. (No offense to anyone) 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

John_V said:


> Someone just pm'd me telling me my chevy dealer would order and install the pioneer system for me but i heard its really bad there is no volume and the sound quality is bad.


Indeed. It's not very good. Not worth the money over the base system in my opinion.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------

